
H Y P E R NO R M ALIZATION - artur_makly
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFtsrjlsclQ
======
guitarbill
Adam Curtis did a short piece for Charlie Brooker's 2015 review about "post-
modernist" "non-linear" politics. It's worth a look, especially because it's
~5min instead of almost 3 hours for HyperNormalisation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcy8uLjRHPM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcy8uLjRHPM)

------
mathiasrw
Great link. But would love if the title was a bit less - ehhh - spamish...

~~~
zunzun
WHAT'S WRONG WITH THE TITLE?

~~~
mathiasrw
The missing space between `N` and `O`

~~~
artur_makly
that's called "artistic license" ;-)

------
artur_makly
Amazing how anything can sound irrefutably correct when spoken with a
scholarly male British accent.

------
artur_makly
wow ..never heard of the "Alladin" supercomputer
[https://youtu.be/zFtsrjlsclQ?t=1h12m4s](https://youtu.be/zFtsrjlsclQ?t=1h12m4s)

------
artur_makly
i recommend listening to the whole thing while playing ambient trance in
parallel, while muting the visuals. makes for great coding ;-)

